# My Christmas AK



## The91Bravo (Dec 28, 2007)

What a country...

I use some of my Christmas $$$ and picked up this baby for a little over $300.  I am planning some upgrades (furniture, optics, etc) and will be picking y'all's brains for sure.

Anyway, here's a pic.

If you have an AK, post a pic of yours too.

Merry Christmas again,
Steve


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice mate, I hope to add one to my collection soon.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Pardus, I appreciate it.

The only thing I don't like as it sits, is the furniture.  Different shades and grains... just bugs the crap out of me.  I either am going to go composite, or get a high grade matching furniture for her.  Haven't decided yet.

I also did not know that this weapon came with chrome lined barrel (or it so appears), I cleaned it 100%.. (you  know.. field strip and then keep on going) and after I took the grease off the breech, the face was shiny shiny like a silver coin.

I have cleaned it, but haven't had the @@#$%^$$ time to shoot it yet... Dammit!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 28, 2007)

I put plastic on mine, it made the butt 1.5" longer which suits me.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 28, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I put plastic on mine, it made the butt 1.5" longer which suits me.



I agree.. with the short butt length.  Seems a bit _unnatural_ than the normal M4 with collapsible stock all the way out.

Tapco has a kit with Saw grip, collapsible stock, and Galil foregrip that I may get.  I will go all black, and maybe paint it as I did my M4 on an earlier thread

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4997

Like this.

Does anyone have a painted AK to show??


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Does anyone have a painted AK to show??



Here you go


----------



## ROS (Dec 28, 2007)

I didn't know Chop was into firearms!!


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 29, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Here you go



That should be illegal..... wait... if I say that, am I becoming a Democrat??  :doh:


----------



## HoundDog (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some good parts for that>:{

http://www.tacticalresponsegear.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23_93&products_id=3085

Maybe One of these 
http://www.aimpoint.com/military/products

and here are some pics 

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h67/kenpotex/Picture1004-1.jpg

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t75/WETSU/IMG_0208.jpg

http://images14.fotki.com/v371/photos/2/23676/170464/100_1899-vi.jpg

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i20/ripples7/akpic1.jpg


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 29, 2007)

Hound,

Thanks for the data, and the images rock.

When my AK grows up, it wants to look just like those.


----------



## HoundDog (Dec 29, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Hound,
> 
> Thanks for the data, and the images rock.
> 
> When my AK grows up, it wants to look just like those.



It will one day , just remember to give the boy plenty of protein, fiber, and sweet love  >:{


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 29, 2007)

HoundDog said:


> It will one day , just remember to give the boy plenty of *protein*, fiber, and sweet love  >:{



I'm not that close to my weapons.. or I don't know them in the Biblical sense...
:eek:


----------



## HoundDog (Dec 29, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> I'm not that close to my weapons.. or I don't know them in the Biblical sense...
> :eek:



I meant red meat, chicken, ..ect , not to imitate ravage and a picture of a littlebird


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 29, 2007)

HoundDog said:


> I meant red meat, chicken, ..ect , not to imitate ravage and a picture of a littlebird




ROFL LMAO!!!

Now that's funny....

p.s. where is Rav lately?? Ain't seen him in a little while...


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL..ok I was wondering wtf the Hello Kitty AK comments were about!  I guess I need to read more.
Nice xmas present btw 91!;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Chop.

Hope you had a great Christmas...


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 29, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> I'm not that close to my weapons.. or I don't know them in the Biblical sense...
> :eek:



LMAO!



The91Bravo said:


> ROFL LMAO!!!
> 
> Now that's funny....
> 
> p.s. where is Rav lately?? Ain't seen him in a little while...



Probably off chasing his cute blonde boyfriend... 

Rav, we love ya (in the fraternal sense) - it's just waaayyy too easy (and too much fun) to rip on ya.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 29, 2007)

Totentanz said:


> Probably off chasing his cute blonde boyfriend...
> 
> Rav, we love ya (in the fraternal sense) - it's just waaayyy too easy (and too much fun) to rip on ya.




He's like that little brother, some of us had.. that we give wedgies to, and shit like that....

Rav, we love ya bro....


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 29, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Thanks Chop.
> 
> Hope you had a great Christmas...



Ty..it was nice. ;)


----------



## HoundDog (Dec 29, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> He's like that little brother, some of us had.. that we give wedgies to, and shit like that....
> 
> Rav, we love ya bro....



X2 Rav is a good dude ......and he has a hot sister


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 29, 2007)

HoundDog said:


> X2 Rav is a good dude ......and he has a hot sister




Hound... only you.. :doh:

Now, go spank your Avatar... ;)


----------



## HoundDog (Dec 29, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Hound... only you.. :doh:
> 
> Now, go spank your Avatar... ;)



Maybe later


----------



## x SF med (Dec 29, 2007)

HoundDog said:


> X2 Rav is a good dude ......and he has a hot sister



PB - change his name to "HornDog" please!


----------



## HoundDog (Dec 29, 2007)

I was just saying it thats all:)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 30, 2007)

Heres one for you.  Nothing facy, just comes with alot of ammo!!!


----------



## HoundDog (Dec 31, 2007)

Is that a class 3?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 31, 2007)

I wish, however thats the mag I used at SSSO1. 

Now that was a sweet weapon. Kicks a little but, lean into it and I was suprised at how accurate it was in bursts.


----------



## pardus (Dec 31, 2007)

AK47s are sweet weapons, I'm a fan.


----------

